# Project VR666: A MK2 VRT build



## 22beast (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey everyone! After going through many ups, downs, and even almost parting out my build, I am closing in on getting this thing running so I thought I'd share some pics and info on my build.. I apologize in advance for the lack of pictures due to a broken phone.

This is where I started.

Looking for a project to build, I found a 1987 Wolfsburg Jetta coupe AND a 1993 Corrado VR6 donor car on Craigslist in the SAME day! 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










My original plans were to do a Traditional OBD1 swap with everything from the Corrado and turbo it later..

I ordered a bentely Manual and it was game on!


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I pulled the Corrado VR6 to have it rebuilt 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










While the motor was at the shop I started to strip down the coupe


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Stock 8v that barely ran, going to the junk yard..


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I swapped the whole Front and rear subframes over from the Corrado for a full 5 lug conversion, sorry I lost the pictures when I broke my phone

I threw on some new Raceland coilovers when I installed the subframes..


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Although it's not for everyone, I have always been a huge fan of stance! with the 5 lug conversion it opened up some wheel options. I found a set of salad shooters locally on craigslist for $100 bucks! They are 8.5 front and 9.5 rear


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










test fitted just for fun


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Pic of my old car with a nice stance


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Ordered some Adaptec adpaters 5x100 to 5x120 and some federal tires. I went with 205/40/R16 all around because they are really inexpensive. If I could find them, I would have gone 205/40/R16 for the rear 9.5's and 195/40/R16 for the 8.5's in the front for a little stretch..


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Finally got the VR6 back from the machine shop after a month, I had it rebuilt with ARP headstuds, mainstuds, rod bolts, all new gaskets and seals, piston rings, rod bearings, and new timing chain kit. also had the head rebuilt oem. $1800 in labor, and $700 in parts later this is the finished product


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










After becoming submersed in my project, the research told me that OBD1 was not the way to go for turbo applications, and I would eventually be converting to OBD2 regardless.. luckely for me a new donor car came up for sale. This was a low milage GTI VR6 (38k miles), it was also already turbo'd so I decided to pick it up and keep the motor I had rebuilt as a back up.

PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT!!

Most of you reading this are probably experienced mechanics and have numerous builds under your belt, for those of you planing a first time build like myself, please do the following..

Research, Research, make a game plan, know what parts you are going to need, stick to your game plan, trust me it will save you time, money and stress in the long run!!

Here is the new donor car


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










The setup includes the following

stock bottom end
Head 1mm overbore
ARP headstuds
EIP turbo set up
aftermarket clutch
quaiffe LSD


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Some other goodies I got with the new donor car..

Unfortunately I do not think these are going to fit with my current wheel set up


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










So I am now using the motor, trans, wiring/ecu, and dash from the low milage gti. With the coupe sitting as a rolling chassis we started to put everything together. 

The mk3 wiring harness :sly:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










We started to run the wiring throughout the car, dont worry it wont be this ugly for very long


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Corrado VR6 pedal cluster


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










we fitted the mk3 GTI dash support by cutting the ends off and making brackets on the sides, we also welded some supports by the steering column ( because that's kind of important) 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Ordered one of these bad boys from vw- only


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










here is his fs thread where you can order them

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...unner-intake-manifold&p=75906468#post75906468

as of right now here is how the car sits :what:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










More updates to come :wave:


----------



## Heidelberg2az (Aug 8, 2009)

coming along nicely. I had thought bout getting those same wheels for quite some time but then went with something else.


----------



## 22beast (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks pal. If I had known they would have issues clearing my brakes I would have chose something else. I'm running a 20mm adapter and they will barely clear the stock corrado brakes that are on the car now..


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice build thread... if I email you pics will you make one for me?


----------



## 22beast (Jul 27, 2010)

Here we almost have the mk3 gti vr6 steering column almost in place. We are going to adjust the length about an inch or two so it'll meet up with the corrado steering rack. More wires being ran as well 








Also since they won't fit without getting new wheels, I decided to trade the brake kit for some parts.


----------



## 22beast (Jul 27, 2010)

Haven't done much the past few days. Once my short runner gets here we should be well on our way to being running


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

nice build. i would throw the rebuilt vr in the donor mk3 and sell it for project money


----------



## 22beast (Jul 27, 2010)

That thing was wrecked pretty bad and went to the scrapper


----------



## 22beast (Jul 27, 2010)

So i got a bunch of goodies in this week, Short runner intake manifold, 42lb injectors, C2 42lb chip, and my intercooler stuff came. As of right now i'm waiting on a MAF sensor and a few misc screws and bolts.



















I took the old eip intake manifold off (for sale $150 shipped). 



















Upon doing this I descovered this motor looks like its running an old school eip headspacer with the copper gaskets 

does anyone know about these?? any input or experience with them would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

'scribed. Looking great so far. I wonder if that mk3 was this one...


----------



## 22beast (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't think the car ever had decals on it but you never know!


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

I don't know but it doesn't look like a copper head gasket, it looks like it does have more than one lay  for the old copper head gasket they had to o-ring the head for better sealing and i even used some nice green tractor head glue that i can't remember the name, if you can go with a regular head spacer like the C-2 or some like that, it will seal way better


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

that look like copper spray, if it is, that's fine, i also use it on my head spacer to seal better.


----------



## 22beast (Jul 27, 2010)

Woo that makes me feel better. It does look like spray because it's flaking off as you can see in the pic.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

FYI, There's nothing special about C2's head spacers. They are all the same, made the same way. The spacer is reusable, the gasket is what you change.

Another thing. The spacer overlap (whats pictured) is not the part you need to worry about. You gotta expect the copper to dry up. It's not bonding anything & its exposed to the hot engine. All spacers have overlap. If the compression is on point...don't mess with what ain't broken. If the mileage is low, i don't see why there should be a problem. If it goes, throw the spacer (with new gasket skins) on the rebuilt spare.  :thumbup:


----------



## 22beast (Jul 27, 2010)

Picked up a journal bearing precision 6262, waiting for that and a maf sensor. Updates to come..


----------



## red85GTi (Feb 25, 2005)

cool build man1 i miss my old coupe, this makes me happy


----------



## 22beast (Jul 27, 2010)

Okay, sorry for the lack of updates! A lot has happened in the past two weeks, Andy got the short runner intake manifold installed and started to mockup the intercooler stuff. I broke another phone and have to use an old one so the pics are terrible for now.










the new short runner and radiator support are blocking the oil dipstick.. we are going to have to cut an inch or two out of it..


















there is an inch or two cut out of the bumper support and the intercooler is welded to it..


----------



## 22beast (Jul 27, 2010)

Here is the new daily.. as if one project wasn't enough.. :screwy:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

this is an awesome build! keep it up


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

mhhh


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Move the stick tube in between the intake runner. Here's a pic of mine to give you an idea.


----------



## 22beast (Jul 27, 2010)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Move the stick tube in between the intake runner. Here's a pic of mine to give you an idea.


Thanks Dreadz, great solution!!


----------



## 22beast (Jul 27, 2010)

This week I installed the new injectors into that shiny billet fuel rail  and we finished all of the intercooler stuff..

































Few problems..

The first and most serious is that I droped a bolt down this hole in the transmission :banghead: (just my luck) is their a way to get it out without dis-assembling the tranny?? :thumbdown:









second, we started hooking up some of the connectors for the wiring, I'm going to delete ac, power steering, and abs. What other connectors are not crucial? I just want to make sure I have everything i need to get this thing running (which is a mk3 vr6 motor, mk3 wiring harness, and mk3 interior all from the same car).


----------



## 22beast (Jul 27, 2010)

Good news, got that stupid bolt out and pulled the plug for that hole off my other tranny. Hopefully that will never happen again. This week we are hooking up all the wiring that we can and hoping she fires up, from there we will be pulling out what wiring I don't need little by little..


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------

